# Seas Lotus Reference Set



## gxenakis (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm selling my Reference set on ebay below, they are like new. thanks for looking.

George

Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" Component Set RS165/1 & RT27F - eBay (item 260624270385 end time Jul-22-10 17:57:20 PDT)


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice comps.


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

how nice are they?


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Some of the best speakers I've ever heard. wish I had the money for them, GLWS


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

if they are so good, why don't more people run them?

seems like everyone is all about morel, dynaudio, and HAT these days...


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

moss said:


> if they are so good, why don't more people run them?
> 
> seems like everyone is all about morel, dynaudio, and HAT these days...


Just because you don't hear/read/see many people using them doesn't mean they're not being used. I can recall a couple years back they were the speakers a lot of people wanted but didn't want to pay the price. Just like HLCD, don't hear many people running them but there's a lot. 

GLWS


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

You CANNOT go wrong with SEAS speakers. I have heard several combo's using them and they were all fantastic. Some top shelf components for sure.


----------



## inergen (Sep 18, 2009)

i am having a pair in the front right now. am thinking of getting the same for the rear to get the surround when i play DSD discs. And what would be a good amp to drive these speakers?

should i?

cheerios....


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

moss said:


> if they are so good, why don't more people run them?
> 
> seems like everyone is all about morel, dynaudio, and HAT these days...


I'd take the SEAS 10x over any of those.


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Dangerranger said:


> I'd take the SEAS 10x over any of those.


Why? Just wondering...


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

moss said:


> Why? Just wondering...


Because they're good speakers. Plain and simple. Not because they look nice, or because they make good coffee, but because they do their job extremely well.

Very, very detailed speakers. Excellent midbass, beautiful midrange. The tweets are very clean and detailed.
The mid does have a peak in the response though. The factory xover's have a notch and compensate for it, but if you go active it will need to be compensated for.

The build quality is top of the line. Hand made speakers from Denmark.

They are just good at what they do.

Yes, people may have a boner for other brands but really, just because something is popular doesn't make it better.
100 people wanting to buy HAT, morel, etc.... doesn't make these speakers sound different.

Believe me, you can no go wrong with the Lotus Ref's.

One of my favorite systems was a pair fo the Lotus Ref mids paired with ID CD1-Pro HLCD's.
Eclipse ECD-416 running optical to a Coustic DR DA-55 external DAC, Zapco analog volume control.
Power was 510DR to ref's, 505DR to horns.

I was in love with it. Never should have sold it all.
I will probably never reach that level of quality sound again. But i'm trying.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

moss said:


> Why? Just wondering...


Substantially lower distortion than Dyn Morel or HAT, clarity, detail is just amazing. Mag cone Excel (what lotus is based on) are some of my favorite home drivers.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I used SEAS Lotus for many years still some of my FAV's also. only reason I got rid of them is i wanted to try 3 way up front and the 4.5" was bigger than some companies 6's.

I would use these over many of the speakers I have tried ... excellent buy.

Bing @ Simplicity sells them..... ask him.

( look him up on DIY forums )


----------

